# thoughts only thing holding me back



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

So im well on my way to being recoverd from this shit hole of 2 months, the only thing holding me back are my thoughts. and im not really sure on how to get rid of the thoughts. the thoughts are normal for dp questioning everything about my body/existence/rain blah blah blah.

im just trying to figure out perhaps some different methods so i can finally get the thoughts to go away and have a normal life again???? working out/vitamins seem to be helping but at night it normaly seems to get worse.

any suggestions will help ty.


----------



## SamDG (Dec 5, 2010)

dustyn916 said:


> So im well on my way to being recoverd from this shit hole of 2 months, the only thing holding me back are my thoughts. and im not really sure on how to get rid of the thoughts. the thoughts are normal for dp questioning everything about my body/existence/rain blah blah blah.
> 
> im just trying to figure out perhaps some different methods so i can finally get the thoughts to go away and have a normal life again???? working out/vitamins seem to be helping but at night it normaly seems to get worse.
> 
> any suggestions will help ty.


Everytime you catch your mind drifting, redirect your focus to whatever you're doing in the here and now. Don't get upset that you do it over and over, because that results in more stress / anxiety, just gently acknowledge it and get back to what you were doing. Every evening, make a plan for the next day and then as soon as you wake up, go through all those things. The more you occupy yourself, the less time you have to check how 'real' everything looks. But I understand you man, I'm going through the same thing.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Any one of you overcome it since then ? I need help with existential thoughts


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

try distraction, get different thoughts to take up space in your head. do things that engage you, and maybe look into mindfulness of thoughts and emotions


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i wake up in a panic every morning.. did u ever have this? i try to relax but its like theres no relief


----------



## daDman (Dec 4, 2011)

katiej said:


> Any one of you overcome it since then ? I need help with existential thoughts


i confronted mine and obsessed over them. i was so desperate to "solve" these existential problems. eventually, they got to the point where they just weren't that important anymore. idk if it had anything to do with confronting them, or maybe school is taking my mind off them. i still have dp, but the existential thoughts are gone for the most part. however, when i do have these thoughts they don't scare me anymore and they fade pretty quickly. the thoughts just don't seem scary anymore, like how they were before i got dp


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

That's fantastic. . But did u once feel like now that u know the 'truth' about life there's no
Goin bak
. No way u can ever see the point again ? If u get me


----------



## daDman (Dec 4, 2011)

katiej said:


> That's fantastic. . But did u once feel like now that u know the 'truth' about life there's no
> Goin bak
> . No way u can ever see the point again ? If u get me


at one point i did feel like there was no going back and i was doomed, but then i had a complete paradigm shift. you just kind of snap out of it, or at least i did. life just seems worth living again for some reason. i know it seems like you're in a hole that you'll never get out of, but if you're persistent you'll come around. i always figured if life is good enough for one of the smartest men in the world, stephen hawking, then it's good enough for me. idk if that makes sense or not, but that's been my reasoning with the futility of life


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Ye I see wat u mean . Thank u . I just feel panicked at any thought of existence I keep thinking of death and time and everything that is unexplainable and feel so trapped in my own head . What kinda thoughts did u suffer with ? Btw thanks for ur reply


----------



## rushdy (Sep 24, 2011)

I too used to think of death, time, meaning, purpose, god , starts, the earth spinning (which freaked me out for some reason)!

Two books helped me out a lot : Victor Frankl's Man's search for meaning and Mckenna's Spiritual enlightment: the dammnest thing!


----------



## daDman (Dec 4, 2011)

katiej said:


> Ye I see wat u mean . Thank u . I just feel panicked at any thought of existence I keep thinking of death and time and everything that is unexplainable and feel so trapped in my own head . What kinda thoughts did u suffer with ? Btw thanks for ur reply


i had the same thoughts as you. scared of dying and scared of existing. everything scared me. it really kept me from going out and doing stuff and drained my energy. i finally just started making myself go to the gym and get out. once you get over it though it makes a world of difference. it's a huge weight lifted. i'm just waiting for recovery from dp now.


----------

